# Snow Plow on a USA GP-30



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Has any one mounted a USA Snow Plow (one they make for their engines) on a USA GP-30? Any information (pictures or instructions) would be helpfull. Thanks


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I added a USA plow to the front of my DRGW GP-30. I'll try to take a picture or two tomorrow and post. You can see the loco on youtube behind my two SD-45s. 

The diesels start showing up about one minute into the video.



JimC.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Jim, when you get a chance to post the pictures would be great!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures of the USA snowblade mount on GP-30.




























I hope these pictures help.

JimC.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Jim I will have to get to work on it! I will post some pictures when I'm done.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Plow is really brittle! 
Will break. 
Good luck.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks pritty sturdy to me with all that hot glue, should be ok


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I got rid of mine more problems then what they are worth. To flimsy also. later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason I used the hot glue was to reinforce the blade and minimize flexing. Although not seen, there is a substantial volume of hot glue between the GP-30 pilot and the blade towards the ends. As installed, I have plowed light snow without problem.
JimC.


----------

